# Golden Dune Scorpion - Smeringurus mesaensis



## Gravy (Jan 28, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has much experience with this sp. 

I was just wondering what kinda of enviroment would be need to keep one? same as Desert Hairy?

Also are they as active as desert hairy, do they dig as much.

The main question is also, how aggro are these scorps? 

They look very nice I was thinking about adding on to my collection seens they are available to me.


----------



## Richard_uk (Jan 28, 2004)

I keep mine in exactly the same conditions and substrate as my Hadrurus.So far everything seems to be ok for them (I have only had them a fortnight). They have done some digging, but not the extensive tunnels that the desert hairies do. 
As for attitude, it is a serial killer with a severe attitude problem. I have  never seen a more agressive scorpion. It is also frighteningly quick. This species can run!!


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Jan 28, 2004)

While they are not deadly, this species is one of the more aggressive species, often being similarly compared to the Devil scorpion. Keeping conditions are very similar to Hadrurus scorpions, though this species is found in sand dunes and the enclosure set-up should be somewhat similar to a dune, rather than casual desert styles which are often seen with Hadrurus. 


adios,
edw.


----------



## Gravy (Jan 28, 2004)

Sounds cool how bad is the sting on these boys? much worse than a hairy? Im very careful anyway but just wondered what it would be like to get tagged by one.

Im seriously thinking about getting one, nice aggro scorp


----------



## larsen (Jan 28, 2004)

I dont think they are so aggressive, more nervous.

You can see picture of my enclosure here:

http://www.skorpioner.net/terrarie smerenguru stor ny.htm

And some pics of mine smeringurus here:

http://www.skorpioner.net/smering bilder.htm

and here:

http://www.skorpioner.net/bilder unger.htm


----------



## Gravy (Feb 3, 2004)

Yus ordered one of these today can't wait for it to arrive.

One thing I really wanted was some black/grey sand but I dunno where I could find some I suppose maybe at like a petshop that sells fish or something. No way to dye it or anything you guys can think of can you?

Just fancied some dif colour so you could really pick up the scorps light colour when it was out of its burrow.

Made its tank today its about 18' X 14' X 14' 

Now I just gunna put some substrate in and wait for the lil fella :E


----------



## Richard_uk (Feb 4, 2004)

Gravy,
That tank sounds awfully big for the little fella! Mine is only about 3" streched out and it is mature. I keep mine in a small tank approx 12" x 8" x 10"deep.
After reading XOskeletonRED comment about substrate, I changed mine to make it more dune like. Dunes are usually made up of light wind blown sand so I took the existing sand and added a large volume of 'silver sand' a fine silica sand. The scorpion obviously prefers it and can seem to run around the enclosure in seconds. It just seems to float on the sand and if any of it collapses under its feet it doesnt even notice!


----------



## Gravy (Feb 4, 2004)

mmm mebbes is a little big but I did mean inches not feet I used the ' instead of " oops. its ok ill fill it high with substrate and rocks and stuff bleh wish i could get my hands on some silica sand 

sounds really cool though and fast, desert hairys the quickest thing I've seen yet and that can shift when it wants to.

Have you still used the wet and compact method below the loose sand? I think ill do a mix of potting + sand + small pebble/grit and a lil bit of celluclay then top off with loose sand over the top?

Wish i could find some black sand I think that would look good mmmz might have to go shopping for summat like that or look about


----------



## Gravy (Feb 4, 2004)

Reeeeey i've found some silica sand (silver sand ) and also some black quartz gravel online 1-2mm and i've got some ornate stones coming on friday should be awsome now 

Gunna buy a camera after i've got it set up and send in some pics of my scorps


----------



## Gravy (Feb 5, 2004)

has anyone got any more info about its sting ?

My supplier rung me up basically asking if I knew much about seens their prolly one of the more dangerous scorps you can get in the UK without having a certificate :E

Is it much worse than desert hairy or no?

Think hes just a lil worried about me, having said this makes me a bit worried anyone been fully tagged by one.

Im yet to be stung however I only keep a hairy and 2 emps.


----------



## skinheaddave (Feb 5, 2004)

Gravy,

My understanding is that they are not dangerous -- but that they are keen to sting and that they hurt A LOT.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## gphx (Feb 8, 2004)

I've currently got a few hundred of these.

We keep them completely dry on sand, sometimes potting soil.
In the warmer temperatures they are quite active. They dig burrows, but they also often wait outside for prey to happen along. Sometimes they are passive but other times they'd as soon sting as look at you. I've been stung by this species several times and compared to other scorpions the results were mild and they faded quickly. Not all stings will be the same for any species of scorpion so results might vary.

Darrin


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a pair (though I couldn't get them to play nice, like Larson's do). Mine used to be active, but now spend most of their time in their burrows. I agree that they are more nervous than aggressive. If they catch a draft they run like crazy. They're pretty quick, so watch your hands when you're maintaining the tanks.

N.


----------



## Gravy (Feb 11, 2004)

Just put the ikkle fella in, I think hes sub adult prolly about 2" long
Currently hanging upsidedown on the branch wonder if it doesn't like the substrate its fairly fine black gravel. Guess ill wait and see if he comes down by tonight if not ill have to put in some silver sand. Suppose it could just be nervous about new surroundings and may wait till darkness. Also rubio's says this sp climbs on occasion, we shall see.

Looks really nice, best looking scorp i've seen.


----------



## Gravy (Feb 11, 2004)

MMmmm not much movement mebbes im being over worried but i did pay a lot for this scorp and its not moving much temp is 90-82 humidity around 45% and hes moved maybe 2 inches all day :/

bleh maybe i will have to change the substrate wish the bugger would just move seems lifeless at times very slow i tried pokin him and he didn't react much :E


----------



## gphx (Feb 11, 2004)

*sluggish mesaensis*

Perhaps it is going to molt.

Don't change the substate unless it really seems necessary.
Scorpions find things like that to be very stressful.
The symptoms of stress are similar to the behavior you're reporting. He/she just went through the stress of capture (if even from its previous enclosure), rehousing, shipment, recapture, rehousing, poking, etc. etc..

Try just letting it be for a while. If a molt is imminent poking might cause injury, even if the poking is fairly gentle. If it isn't about to molt, all the poking is likely to do is cause additional stress.

Rehousing unnecessarily will only cause a great deal more additional stress.


----------



## Gravy (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply maybe im worrying about nothing i suppose it could be about to molt but would that be a good idea doing it on a branch. 

You keep yours totally dry thats how im keeping him atm i'll leave it be  hopefully he'll be ok by morning.


----------



## gphx (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: sm*

I didn't check the previous thread or other threads to see if you already do this but if you don't, try adding a bottlecap full of water for drinking. I don't always give desert scorpions water (making sure they receive plenty from their food) but right after shipment or molting time can be an exception. Many dealers still use heat packs and some invertebrates can require substantial rehydration. Sorry if this is obvious and/or something you've attended to long ago.

Have a great week and best of luck with your scorpion.


----------



## Gravy (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah it does have some water available in a shallowbout 1" round its in the tank maybe a few inches from the branch its sat on, doesn't seem to have made use of it though like I said its moved very little chances are its not gunna find the water anyway seens its not moving :E

Still sat on top of the branch as it was last night just facing the other way round. Ill just give it some time.


----------



## The Anti-christ (Jul 22, 2005)

Gravy said:
			
		

> Sounds cool how bad is the sting on these boys? much worse than a hairy? Im very careful anyway but just wondered what it would be like to get tagged by one.
> 
> Im seriously thinking about getting one, nice aggro scorp


i have just bought s. mesaensis and s. maurus both seem to have settled in nice,i would not say my mesaensis is aggro more nervous or skittish on the other hand s. maurus is like a bull in a china shop he is only about 1.5" long but more than makes up for his size with bad attitude ! if you touch the substrate anywhare in his vicinity he comes rushing out and grabs hold of the twig and starts stinging wildly !  is this normal for s. maurus, anyone ?


----------



## parabuthus (Jul 22, 2005)

From what I've read they are very aggressive (S. Maurus) and people have likened their sting to a Hornet's. So on that note, don't get stung, it will hurt.

I am thinking about getting an S. Maurus at some point... very cool little scorps!


----------



## parabuthus (Jul 22, 2005)

Also Gravy, did you order your scorp from Faunology.co.uk?

They do a good service, I have a lovely H. Arizonensis thanks to them!


----------



## TheNothing (Jul 22, 2005)

more OLD threads popping up...


This is typical of scorpions


----------



## parabuthus (Jul 22, 2005)

It's a freaking travesty.


----------



## ScorpZion (Jul 22, 2005)

i have two of this sp, they burrow like madmen from a concentration camp, and are like wilb bill of the nasty world lol. i tried an experiment with where i wet down the sand and et it go bone dry, then put the fat female i have on it, a couple of hours later no scorp. tunnels everywhere, hardly see it now. this sp doesnt like humidity either they like it bone dry, i offer a little bit of water 4 times a month if that, gettign taged doesnt hurt that much kinda feels like a pissed hornet to me ;P


----------



## Gravy (Jul 22, 2005)

yes i did indeed get mine from faunology.co.uk, I also found out its a she and shes had babies i've got about 9-10 that have survived - which is nice.


----------



## ScorpZion (Jul 22, 2005)

wow congrats ive heard these are nearly imposible to breed in cap, so i guess your was wild caught?


----------



## jeffman (May 23, 2006)

*Food*

Theres not a good supplier here for Crickets this time of year . But at this time of year Grasshoppers are plentiful . Are there any concerns as to feeding Wild caught Grasshoppers ?


----------



## ScorpDude (May 23, 2006)

jeffman said:
			
		

> Theres not a good supplier here for Crickets this time of year . But at this time of year Grasshoppers are plentiful . Are there any concerns as to feeding Wild caught Grasshoppers ?


Yes, pesticides.

Are you in the UK, if so there are loads of places to get crickets...


----------



## jeffman (May 23, 2006)

*Parasites*

What I was worried about was parasites . Insecticides are not a problem where I would get them from . The area where I work is totally untreated I am positive about . I can get crickets from  a bait store here but I don't like it find it hard to trust them . No , I'm not in the UK .


----------



## gphx (May 23, 2006)

In addition to pesticides wild grasshoppers are known to host nematodes and similar pests but are reknowned for being host to botulism. Botulism outbreaks in a given area often leads to widespread death in predators of many kinds in large numbers.


----------



## jeffman (May 24, 2006)

*Gphx*

Man , thanks GPHX , thats certainly no way to go then . Glad I ordered my scorps from you too . Thank you


----------

